# New beds for the girls



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

Got these new beds for the girls on ebay, they just love them.
I couldn't even get the big one put together before Jadzia was inside it LOL


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I really like those beds and your girls. How much? If I can ask.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

OMG, !!! Those beds are the cutest things i've ever seen  ( not sure mine would like that kind though. once i got them one they were supposed to go inside, and they wanted to squish the top of it down and sleep ontop of it)


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I love the pink and brown one! So cute


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Super cute!! They look like they love their new beds!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

AWW! they are so cute in their new beds!
Love the 1st one


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

> I really like those beds and your girls. How much? If I can ask


No problem, they are $25.00us plus shipping.
Here is a link to it on ebay
Cute Winter Indoor Small Dog Cat Kitten Puppy Pet Bed Kennel House 50*36*40cm | eBay


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

> OMG, !!! Those beds are the cutest things i've ever seen ( not sure mine would like that kind though. once i got them one they were supposed to go inside, and they wanted to squish the top of it down and sleep ontop of it)


LOL, that's why we got this kind because we didn't want the girls jumping on the top and getting out of their pen, so far they just love being inside and not on top 



> I love the pink and brown one! So cute


That one looked more grey in the picture posted on ebay so I was surprised when it came in brown and pink but it was a good surprise because I prefer the brown.

The first one is just perfect for both girls to fit in. They fit in the other together but their a little more squished.


----------



## tinkybaby (Aug 29, 2011)

I love the little house! I just got Tink a cat tree (only one hole) she loves it!


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

> I love the little house! I just got Tink a cat tree (only one hole) she loves it!


Cute, is it a close to the ground one or is it one with a ramp etc.?


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Those are cute.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Those beds are really cute. I am sure they love them!!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Lucky girls!!!


----------

